
How to Protect Yourself from Doxxing - hootguy
https://medium.com/@hoottech/how-to-protect-yourself-from-doxxing-74dc3d096e6a
======
hootguy
At EFF-Austin, Fay Archip and A. J. Butt provided a great introduction to the
concept of doxxing and the steps you could take to minimize your risk. This is
a write-up of their presentation and a personal reflection on living in an age
where mass shaming is re-emerging.

